# Tadpole jumped out - will it be ok?



## singfrograin (May 19, 2011)

My auratuses started breeding recently and I ended up with three tadpoles. I'm not looking to breed so I'm not doing very much with them. Occasionally I'll change the water and feed them some fish flakes but generally I let the mom and dad take care of the babies. This morning one tad was missing from the water dish he was in. I looked all over for it but I couldn't find it. When I came back from work I checked the tank again and found it so I put it back in the water. He is alive and moving around but I'm worried. 
He was out of water for several hours. It's a couple weeks old, definitely been eating and growing but still small. I'm hoping it will be ok, but I was wondering if anyone had a similar situation and if the tad came out ok when it morphed?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Did he stay moist out of the water? I'm thinking he'll be ok. They're tougher than they look.


----------



## singfrograin (May 19, 2011)

He looked like he kept himself moist. But he is behaving like he is in shock... Kind of Staying afloat at the top on the water and he looks a little lopsided. He reacts if i tap the side of the dish though. I'm leaving it alone and letting him adjust and will check on him again in the morning. Hopefully you're right and he's tougher than he looks!


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

If he survived being out of the water then I think he will be ok. I am sure it was quite the experience but keep in mind the tadpoles can spend a fair bit of time out of water on their parents back during transport. I don't really think there is anything you can do but wait and see. Good luck.


----------

